# GIANT SHARK! caught from surf!!!!!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

giant shark caught from surf!!!!!check it out http://extremecoast.com/reports/report111904.htm  this is some cool stuff.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

nm


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

they have a video of OZ fishing crew 
http://extremecoast.com/multimedia/vids/OzSurf2005_med.wmv


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

A mako that large that close to the beach is a rare occurance (so I'm told). 

While fishing on the old p'cola pier in '83 I believe, I saw a small mako and the same day a nice sail fish caught. These were feeding on cero macks that invaded that week. Cero's at p'cola is unusual. 

Goes to show ya, if you are in the right place at the right time...

*That is an awesome video by the way.*


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Now that's a fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

video is kick*ss


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

What alot of fun that was for real ( whatta rush ) nice pic,s


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*those guys are my heros*

cool video, at least they didn't over due it with the music


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Great Video!


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

WOW! Nice video.


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

That is the second Mako they have caught off that beach in 2 years.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Awsom,Super,Wow and all that stuff.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

trekker said:


> A mako that large that close to the beach is a rare occurance (so I'm told).
> 
> While fishing on the old p'cola pier in '83 I believe, I saw a small mako and the same day a nice sail fish caught. These were feeding on cero macks that invaded that week. Cero's at p'cola is unusual.
> 
> ...


Wow! I sure wish it was like that where I fish!


----------

